# Climbing tree for tegu ?



## napoleone (Aug 29, 2013)

Did anyone thought about a climbing tree for tegu ? Ive noticed that my tegu often likes to reach high places. He often try to climb on things, sometimes the sofa, where he place himself on the headboard, sometimes on other furnitures. Probably is the instinct of reaching a high place where in nature he would be more safe and away from predators. Probably if there where a tree he would clim it. Did anyone noticed this behavior ? Did anyone found a solution ? Something specific that a tegu could climb on ? Obviously tegus are not monkeys or cats, they are not so clever, and, if I can imagine a tegu climbing a tree, I can't imagine a tegu getting down from it. It should be something high but not to much vertical. Also I don't know if a tegu is able to consider the altitude and not just jump down possibly hurting himself. Any idea ?


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 30, 2013)

I've noticed the behavior, but never felt the need to encourage it when I have them out of the enclosure. When I have baby tegus, I give them branches to climb.


----------



## 19cobra93 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a large log in their enclosure that they climb all over, but it's just at an angle with no vertical areas. One end is buried in the substrate on one end of the enclosure, and the other is suspended about 2 feet above the substrate at the other end. They really like it. 

Tegus are almost entirely terrestrial, but I think they like to climb up on things for a better view, or maybe it's just warmer higher up.


----------

